

Crowd funding music label Spidart.com post-mortem [in French] - patd
http://fr.techcrunch.com/2011/03/10/spidart-com-de-la-folle-croissance-a-la-liquidation-guest-post/

======
patd
Translated to English by Google Translate
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://fr.techcrunch.com/2011/03/10/spidart-
com-de-la-folle-croissance-a-la-liquidation-guest-post/&act=url)

